# 5/7 Report



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Went out of TC today and my morning started out like crud. Sat a the dock a little longer then i wanted too because my outboard wouldn't turn over. Duh it helps if I put switch in the up position to RUN!!!! I went beyond Cone to 28-32 FOW and found fish stacked up. I had one pull back then I hooked up with this beauty. He was 7.2 lbs. 45 back, 1.2 speed. It was my only fish all day. If your wondering about the 800 in its mouth, its a custom painted by ShutUpNFish (Paul). The pull back was on another custom he a painted in a baby walleye scheme. I ended the day jiggin near Locust but didnt' see a net hit the water. Saw the clouds forming in the West so I packed it in. The fish trough at TC had only six carcuses in it when I cleaned my fish.


----------



## Nelliboy2 (Apr 11, 2011)

thats a nice fish man!


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

Nice fish Norm. Man has it been tough this year. Those were some nice marks, it drives you crazy when you can't get them to go.


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey Norm how was the water clarity out there?When we were out Thurs. the water around Cone was the dirtiest water we saw all day.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Sweet lure Norm!


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Rebel, the clearity was better then right on the reef, i could at least see below my prop.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice fish norm!. You finally get the ducer prob worked out or did you paint the marks on the screen. Nice fish buddy. I was layingon the couch on drugs wishing I was fishing.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

wanderin_eyes said:


> I was layingon the couch on drugs wishing I was fishing.


that takes some cojones to admit on a public forum


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

He was just easing the pain of not being on the water. LOL Yep Steve the ducer it fixed.


----------



## tyler (May 15, 2011)

Hi,everybody.I am Tyler.We are a China landing net manfacturer.Our factory manufacture various kinds of landing net.Are you interesting in our products?Please tell me.,My Email address:[email protected]


----------

